# Hopeful pack goat doe hates my buck



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

Trying to get an alpine doe bred to a young (7 mos.) buck with packing bloodlines. She was standing for my big pack wethers but when introduced to the buck I thought she was going to kill him! She is an experienced doe so I need to figure out how to get her bred. The buckling is afraid of her now. My saanen does are fine with him. FYI, since she came in season she has been an absolute witch to all the younger wethers and a touch cranky to the other does. I know each doe has their own in season personality but this is a total 180 for her. By the way, her name is "Trouble"!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Do you have access to a more experienced buck? I have heard some does just won't have anything to do with the young bucks. If your heart is set on this buck is there some way you could hold her while he does his thing. There may even be goat breeding hobbles, I don't know if they make them for goats but I know they do for horses. The ones for mares are really more to keep the mare from kicking the stallion and hurting him but there may be something made to keep a doe somewhat still.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

My doe was the same. Had to hold her.


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

I tied her with a halter in with the buck while I cleaned corrals. I was able to keep an eye on them both that way. At least she wasn't able to do him any damage but he was reluctant to approach her. I might have missed my window for this time. There are other bucks of lines I would be interested in but the farms don't want a doe still milking. If the next opportunity shows the same reaction I will try to get her to the buck about 45 minutes or so away. She's not milking more than 3-4 lbs a day so I could have her nearly dry by then. I have a very experienced goat vet so I will give her a call too.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

We had to hold my doe. The buck was reluctant.. Probably took about 45 mins to get two good 'hits' because she had scared him so badly.


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

When I get the next breeding chance with her I'll try that. This buckling is pretty wild and isn't very trusting of people yet. I know it's a long shot but after the does are bred (crossed fingers) he loses a couple pounds of attitude and I want to try to make a packer out of him. If not, he will still be tasty! He's put together pretty nice and cool looking so I want to give him a try to pack anyway.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Its really pretty funny but some does will fall in love with a certain buck or in your case wether and will have nothing to do with another buck. Happens here with a few does every year. They are typically the younger does and dont understand its ok to be a slut  Holding em is often the only thing you can do. OR if possible, pen him next to the doe(s) that will be coming into heat so they have some time to get to know him through the fence. So when the time comes, they may have already decided he is a pretty sweet looker and they would like to "date" him


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

I tried the pen next to her and she just bashed the fence the whole time he was there. I will try again plus the holding. Have a couple ideas to try now. She is a stout alpine with ordinarily a good attitude. I would really like to get babies by him from her. The saanen girls are typically saanen-calm and easy going. Should be nice kids from those girls too.

Thanks for the suggestions everyone. I was semi on the right track but not quite there yet. Even though I've had goats for awhile I've never dealt with my own breeding. Sure hope I can make this happen!


----------

